# cara/rostro



## jacinta

cara vs rostro
Por favor, si me pueden dar ejemplos explicando los diferentes usos de estas dos palabras, les agradeceré mucho.


----------



## Phryne

jacinta said:
			
		

> cara vs rostro
> Por favor, si me pueden dar ejemplos explicando los diferentes usos de estas dos palabras, les agradeceré mucho.



En mi opinión no hay casi diferencias. _Cara_ es de uso más común y _rostro _un poco más, digamos, "formal", "poético" (entre comillas)... cómo decirlo? Rara vez verás un poema que diga "tu bella cara" y rara vez oirás una persona que te diga que le han pegado en el "rostro".

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.


----------



## Pilar

Phryne said:
			
		

> En mi opinión no hay casi diferencias. _Cara_ es de uso más común y _rostro _un poco más, digamos, "formal", "poético" (entre comillas)... cómo decirlo? Rara vez verás un poema que diga "tu bella cara" y rara vez oirás una persona que te diga que le han pegado en el "rostro".
> 
> Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.



Hola Jacinta!!, coincido con Phryne, aqui algunos ejemplos :

La mamá a su hijo :
- ¡Niño, lávate la cara! (en este contexto es raro utilizar rostro, pero no es incorrecto, para mí)

Entre dos amigas :
- Este chico tiene un lindo lunar en la cara. 

Comentario sobre alguien que que recibió un regalo :
-Su rostro reflejaba la felicidad que sentía, despues de haber recibido ese regalo.

Comentario sobre alguien que reflejaba su cansancio :
-Su rostro demacrado y cansado, reflejaba lo agotado que quedaba despues de su larga jornada de trabajo.

Creo que rostro  es mas para emociones, por lo menos casi siempre así lo utilizo yo. Por lo literario o poético que se escucha . Pero espera más opiniones, quiza alguien opine de manera diferente.

Saludos 

Espero haber sido de ayuda, les envío un cálido saludo .


----------



## jacinta

Hola y muchas gracias a los dos!  No se enseñan casi nunca la palabra *rostro * en las escuelas y quería estar segura de su uso.  Lo he leído mucho y por eso....

¡hasta otra duda!


----------



## cuchuflete

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola y muchas gracias a los dos!  No se enseñan casi nunca la palabra *rostro * en las escuelas y quería estar segura de su uso.  Lo he leído mucho y por eso....
> 
> ¡hasta otra duda!



Hola Jacinta,

Creo que 'rostro' corresponde --más o menos-- a countenance y visage, además de 'face'.  En inglés hemos dejado de usar estas formas más poéticas...una lástima en mi opinión.  Me parece que rostro es un poco menos cotidiano, y más literario que cara.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Pilar

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Jacinta,
> 
> Creo que 'rostro' corresponde --más o menos-- a countenance y visage, además de 'face'.  En inglés hemos dejado de usar estas formas más poéticas...una lástima en mi opinión.  Me parece que rostro es un poco menos cotidiano, y más literario que cara.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu



Gracias por lo equivalentes.

Saludos


----------



## supercrom

Cara es más común, como lo dijo Phryne, mientras que rostro es más culto. También tenemos cutis que se usa más en la cosmética.

*Supercrom*


----------



## Like an Angel

supercrom said:
			
		

> También tenemos cutis que se usa más en la cosmética.


 
Pero cutis *no* significa cara, es la piel que cubre la cara 

Otra variante para cara en español, si te interesa estimada jacinta, es jeta, pero en español de España no de Argentina


----------



## beatrizg

Hola!
Yo no diria que "rostro" es mas culto que "cara", sino que es un termino propio del lenguaje literario, como han dicho antes. 

En cuanto a "jeta"   en Colombia usamos esta palabra para referirnos a la 'boca' de los animales. 
O en frases como "cAllate la jeta!"


----------



## Like an Angel

beatrizg said:
			
		

> En cuanto a "jeta"  en Colombia usamos esta palabra para referirnos a la 'boca' de los animales.
> O en frases como "cAllate la jeta!"


 
En Argentina también, por eso hice la aclaración acerca de qué español lo usa como cara


----------



## rayb

Cara y rostro son, en mi opinión, casi sinónimos. No obstante, percibo, al menos, los siguientes matices distintivos en el uso respectivo de la una y el otro:

* En TV fundamentalmente, pero también en el mundo de la publicidad, se habla de los rostros de un canal de TV o de los rostros de una campaña publicitaria, para referirse a las personas que los simbolizan o encarnan. Por el contrario, no se habla de las caras de un canal de TV o de una campaña publicitaria;

* La cara pareciera poder cambiarse según las cirunstancias: puso cara, tiene cara, está con cara, qué cara, cara dura, las dos caras de la moneda etc. En cambio, el rostro es lo que es no más. De ahí que hablamos de las caritas y no de los rostritos; y

* Enrostrar significa acusar a alguien, en tanto que encarar significa enfrentar. Así, en fútbol se dice que un delantero es encarador y, jamás, que es enrostrador.



*


----------



## Philippa

Muy interesante, este hilo. Me preguntaba cómo son distintas estas palabras.
Hace mucho, leí en un libro una frase que significó algo como 'his face didn't have any features' - no puedo encontrarla otra vez pero se ecribió cualquiera de las dos: su cara no tiene rostro  o su rostro no tiene cara. ¿Ambas suenan bien?


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> La cara pareciera poder cambiarse según las cirunstancias: puso cara, *tiene cara*, está con cara, *qué cara*, cara dura, las dos caras de la moneda etc. En cambio, el rostro es lo que es no más. De ahí que hablamos de las *caritas* y no de los rostritos;


Mira lo que hay por rostro (familiar) cheek, nerve tener mucho rostro, to have a lot of nerve

Y ¿Cuándo se puede decir 'caritas'?

Gracias y buenos días a todos
Philippa


----------



## beatrizg

Philippa said:
			
		

> Muy interesante, este hilo. Me preguntaba c?mo son distintas estas palabras.
> Hace mucho, le? en un libro una frase que signific? algo como 'his face didn't have any features' - no puedo encontrarla otra vez pero se ecribi? cualquiera de las dos: su cara no tiene rostro  o su rostro no tiene cara. ?Ambas suenan bien?
> 
> Mira lo que hay por rostro (familiar) cheek, nerve tener mucho rostro, to have a lot of nerve
> 
> Y ?Cu?ndo se puede decir 'caritas'?
> 
> Gracias y buenos d?as a todos
> Philippa




Hola Philippa!
Perdona que te escriba un poco de prisa (y sin acentos).

La frase "Su rostro no tiene cara" o viceversa, me suena extra•a a mi. Pero puede ser algo poetico .    Yo diria "Su rostro / cara no tiene facciones".  

Podria ser "Su cara no tiene un rostro", aunque tampoco me convence.

Carita(s) se le puede decir a la cara de un ni•o(s).  Y creo que tambien se le dice caritas a los smilies.  

Un saludo!


----------



## Misao

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola Philippa!
> Perdona que te escriba un poco de prisa (y sin acentos).
> 
> La frase "Su rostro no tiene cara" o viceversa, me suena extra•a a mi. Pero puede ser algo poetico .    Yo diria "Su rostro / cara no tiene facciones".
> 
> Podria ser "Su cara no tiene un rostro", aunque tampoco me convence.
> 
> Carita(s) se le puede decir a la cara de un ni•o(s).  Y creo que tambien se le dice caritas a los smilies.
> 
> Un saludo!




A mi "Caritas" me suena a ONG, pero es cierto que cuando se habla de los niños se  suele decir "ooooh, qué carita..." o cuando estás cansado y te dicen "¡vaya carita llevas!"

Por otra parte, quería dar mi versión para la frase de Philippa. Yo la interpreto como "su rostro no reflejaba emoción alguna" o algo así. 

Ah, y decir que "jeta" en España se entiende como "cara", pero coloquialmente 

Besicos


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:

Yo relaciono la palabra *cara* más que nada con el conjunto de elementos físicos (ojos, mejillas, cejas, pera .....etc.). Mientras que *rostro* con el elemento *imagen* que proyecta la cara (rostro cansado, rostro acongojado, bonito rostro, ....).

Saludos.

Dandee.


----------



## jacinta

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Yo relaciono la palabra *cara* más que nada con el conjunto de elementos físicos (ojos, mejillas, cejas, *pera * .....etc.).
> Saludos.
> 
> Dandee.


Hola, Dandee;

¿Qué es pera?  ¿Es parte de la barba?  No estoy segura...


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, Dandee;
> 
> ¿Qué es pera?  ¿Es parte de la barba?  No estoy segura...




Ha ha ... pera es mentón, barbilla (chin)


----------



## L_L

Son lo mismo, pero hay que saber cuando utilizarlos, se aprende con la práctica.


----------



## Dandee

jacinta said:
			
		

> Hola, Dandee;
> 
> ¿Qué es pera? ¿Es parte de la barba? No estoy segura...


 
Mmmm, Tal vez utilicé un localismo. Pera es la barbilla o mentón. No se si en otros países también se utiliza ese término pero en Arg., Chile y otros es de uso común.

Dandee.


----------



## garryknight

Philippa said:
			
		

> Mira lo que hay por rostro (familiar) cheek, nerve tener mucho rostro, to have a lot of nerve


Según el Diccionario Collins, "cara" se usa en la misma manera:
¡Qué cara más dura! - What a cheek (or nerve)!
¡Qué cara tienes! - You've got a nerve!
Tener cara para hacer algo - to have the nerve to do something.


----------



## Artrella

A mí me parece que "cara" es menos elegante que la palabra "rostro".  La palabra _rostro_ me suena más poética,literaria. Según la RAE....

*rostro. * 
 (Del lat. rostrum). 
 1. m. Pico del ave. 
 2. m. Cosa en punta, parecida al pico del ave. 
 3. m. *Cara de las personas.* 
 4. m. Mar. Espolón de la nave. 
 5. m. desus. Frente de una moldura. 
 6. m. ant. Hocico, boca. 
 7. m. ant. careta (ǁ máscara de la cara). 

cara1. 
 (Del lat. cara). 
 1. f. Parte anterior de la cabeza humana desde el principio de la frente hasta la punta de la barbilla.


----------



## pinkpanter

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Yo no diria que "rostro" es mas culto que "cara", sino que es un termino propio del lenguaje literario, como han dicho antes.
> 
> En cuanto a "jeta"   en Colombia usamos esta palabra para referirnos a la 'boca' de los animales.
> O en frases como "cAllate la jeta!"



Yo conocía "jeta" con el sentido de España de cara pero me ha parecido muy curiosa una cosa. "Jeta" se usa mucho en el sentido de "ser un caradura" que coloquialmente se dice tambien "tener morro", osea aprovecharse de los demas. Pues es curioso que "morro" sea precisamente lo que significa "jeta" en Colombia. 

Por cierto aunque es muy informal, otra expresion para "cara" es "careto" aunque se dice de broma para referirse a una cara peculiar, con expresion sorprendida, poco agraciada, etc. 

Ej: "Borra esa foto que vaya careto tengo"

Saludos,


----------



## Artrella

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Yo conocía "jeta" con el sentido de España de cara pero me ha parecido muy curiosa una cosa. "Jeta" se usa mucho en el sentido de "ser un caradura" que coloquialmente se dice tambien "tener morro", osea aprovecharse de los demas. Pues es curioso que "morro" sea precisamente lo que significa "jeta" en Colombia.
> 
> Por cierto aunque es muy informal, otra expresion para "cara" es "careto" aunque se dice de broma para referirse a una cara peculiar, con expresion sorprendida, poco agraciada, etc.
> 
> Ej: "Borra esa foto que vaya careto tengo"
> 
> Saludos,




Hola *Pinkita!*

Veo que en Colombia se usa "jeta" igual que en la Argentina, pero es medio vulgarote..."no pongás esa jeta!"  

En cuanto a "careto"... no sabía esa palabra... acá decimos "careta" o "caripela"....

También decimos "no seás careta"... cuando alguien es un fanfarrón, se cree más de lo que en realidad es...y de ahí nuestro verbo "caretear" o "hacer rostro".  Luego tenemos "cortar el rostro" (give a cold shoulder, ignore).

Saluditos Pinki!


----------



## rayb

Misao said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Ah, y decir que "jeta" en España se entiende como "cara", pero coloquialmente
> 
> Besicos


 
En Chile, "jeta" se utiliza como mandíbula. Lo que ocurre es que, los gestos de la mandíbula determinan las más de las veces los gestos de la cara. Así, por ejemplo: "mansa jeta" = "mansa (tremenda) jeta (cara).


----------



## Puckle

Hola!

En México usamos "jeta" cuando se pone mala cara;

"Siempre que llego estas de jeta" o sea "Siempre que llego me pones mala cara"

Tambien decimos carita como "Es carita" para referirse a un 'niño bonito', un 'pretty boy'. De ahi la frase 'dinero mata carita'.

Ah, y otra diferencia entre cara y rostro es que cara tambien se refiere a lado; "La cara amarilla del cubo".

Saludos


----------



## L_L

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Yo conocía "jeta" con el sentido de España de cara pero me ha parecido muy curiosa una cosa. "Jeta" se usa mucho en el sentido de "ser un caradura" que coloquialmente se dice tambien "tener morro", osea aprovecharse de los demas. Pues es curioso que "morro" sea precisamente lo que significa "jeta" en Colombia.


 
En México, _morro _es niño.

Hay muchos _morros_ en esta escuela.


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Qué curioso L L!!


----------



## Noctámbul0

Dandee said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Yo relaciono la palabra *cara* más que nada con el conjunto de elementos físicos (ojos, mejillas, cejas, pera .....etc.). Mientras que *rostro* con el elemento *imagen* que proyecta la cara (rostro cansado, rostro acongojado, bonito rostro, ....).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Dandee.




=) Justo así me lo explico yo.


----------



## Misao

L_L said:


> En México, _morro _es niño.
> 
> Hay muchos _morros_ en esta escuela.


 
Eso me ha hecho gracia...aquí en España se dice "vaya morro que tienes" para indicar que a alguien le gustan las cosas caras o buenas, o también se le dice a alguien que no quiere hacer algo que se le ha mandado o pedido 
¡vaya morro tienes! 

Y de esta me sale otra expresión con cara: "Tienes más cara que espalda" que también viene a ser lo mismo.

Buenas noches!


----------



## Darío Anselmo

cuchuflete said:


> Hola Jacinta,
> 
> Creo que 'rostro' corresponde --más o menos-- a countenance y visage, además de 'face'. En inglés hemos dejado de usar estas formas más poéticas...una lástima en mi opinión. Me parece que rostro es un poco menos cotidiano, y más literario que cara.


 
Estás en lo cierto, pero en español existe otra palabra para designar a la "cara" y es todavía más equivalente a "countenance" en el sentido de que es arcaica, o altamente sublime y poética. Es la palabra "faz"; como en el Himno Nacional de Costa Rica, que en uno de sus versos dice: "..._enrojece del hombre la faz_"   Poesía absoluta!


----------



## danielgalan

Yo personalmente pienso que la diferencia entre 'cara' y 'rostro' reside en su especificidad en lugar de su jerarquia literaria o coloquialismo. Las dos palabras hacen referencia a la misma parte de un humano. 

 Pienso que la palabra 'rostro' es mas especifica que 'cara'. Un humano tiene cara y rostro mientras que un cubo tiene seis caras (o lados) y nada mas. Para mi el rostro es una cualidad humana que muestra mas precisamente la identidad de una persona.  Es por eso que, como ha dicho rayb, 'enrostrar' significa acusar; se le da identidad precisa a quien se piensa que es culpable. Mientras que con 'encarar' la identidad es menos importante que el hecho de afrentar a otra cara para retarla.   

Para mi la palabra 'rostro' no es mas usada en publicaciones intelectuales o literarias porque es mas elegante o mas poética que 'cara', sino mas bien es debido a que la palabra tiene mas especificidad a las cualidades de una cara humana como su belleza, rigidéz, expresion, cultura, y semblante. El hecho de que una persona se sienta mas incomoda o menos familiarizada con la palabra 'rostro' no la debe hacer mas poética o elegante sino simplemente mas misteriosa para dicha persona. Yo no creo que las palabras tengan clase social. Mas bien creo que la sofisticación depende del usuario y el contexto. He conocido gente que saben usar alguna palabra majadera con propiedad, destreza y estilo. 

 Finalmente, la palabra 'cara' es mucho mas usada en la comunidad hispanoparlante que la de 'rostro', pero ambas son bien conocidas mas no, obviamente, bien sabidas en su significado.   Al igual que en España, la palabra 'jeta' tambien es usada en México para referirse a la cara de una persona. Creo que 'jeta' es mas flexible en su definición. En México, el término se puede transmutar a 'rostro' o a 'cara' dependiendo del contexto, pero el término es informal.


----------

